# Applet geht nicht



## stadi (17. Dez 2009)

Ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, das nur ein Label anzeigt. (zum Test)
Jedoch scheitert es hier schon.
Wenn ich das Applet in Eclipse per Rechtsklick--> Run as --> Java Applet  laufen lasse funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Binde ich es jedoch in eine HTML-Seite per:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<h1>Test</h1><br>
<p>Hier sollte das Test-Applet stehen:</p>
<p>	
 <applet width="300" height="200" code="Test.class"   alt="Java-Applet" name="Test-Applet">
  </applet>
</p>
</body>
</html>
```
funktioniert es nicht!
Habe die *.html-Datei zum *.java Code kopiert und probiert --> funktioniert nicht
Ebenso kopierte ich die Datei in das /build/classes Verzeichnis wo die *.class-Datei vorhanden ist --> funktioniert auch nicht
Und jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.

PS: andere Applets aus dem Internet funktionieren jedoch


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Dez 2009)

Schau mal in deine Klasse, da ist sicher ein Package definiert. Dieses Packages gehört auch noch ins code-Attribut des Applet-Tags. In den FAQs findest du einen Beitrag, der dir die Einbindung zeigt.


----------



## stadi (18. Dez 2009)

das problem ist, dass ich so ziemlich alles schon ausprobiert habe!
ich probierte ja auch schon 
	
	
	
	





```
code="applet.test.Test.class"
```
sonst hätte ich es sowiso nicht ins forum geschrieben


----------



## homer65 (18. Dez 2009)

Poste doch mal das Inhaltsverzeichnis deiner HTML Seite und die Ausgabe der Java Konsole.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Dez 2009)

...außerdem auch mal den Code deines Applets.


----------



## stadi (18. Dez 2009)

hier mal die Ausgabe der Java-Konsole:
Laden: Klasse Test.class nicht gefunden

```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Test.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Appletcode:

```
public void init ()
    {

        Label l = new Label();
        l.setText("Test");
        add(l);

    }
```

Hierarchie:
Habe im Eclipse ein Package erstellt, darin befindet sich mein Applet + die html-Datei


----------



## U2nt (19. Dez 2009)

Ich bin jetzt zwar nicht so der Appletfreak, aber nutzt die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
Init()
```
 nicht nur zum Initialisieren? Müsste man nicht noch eine 
	
	
	
	





```
start()
```
 Methode einfügen, damit was ausgeeführt? Außerdem, wenn deine Klasse nicht gefunden wird, solltest du dir mal gedanken machen, ob du vielleicht einen anderen Pfad angelegt hast. Schau mal nach ob du die htm Datei auch in deinem Workspace unter 
	
	
	
	





```
workspace/Applet/bin/
```
 findest. Wenn nicht solltest du die dort mal reinfügen und ausführen (, denn die kompilierten Klassen werden dort abgelegt).


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2009)

U2nt hat gesagt.:


> Müsste man nicht noch eine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss man in diesem Fall nicht, es geht auch ohne.

Starte dein Applet mal folgendermaßen:

```
<applet code="test.Test.class" width="300" height="200">
   Hier sollte ein Java-Applet erscheinen. Bitte Java aktivieren!
</applet>
```


----------



## stadi (19. Dez 2009)

also in meinem /bin - Verzeichnis ist die Test.class-Datei und die test.htm, führe ich die htm hier aus kommt genau die selbe Fehlermeldung wie zuvor.

selbst wenn ich das package beim attribut code hinzufüge, die selbe Meldung!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2009)

Zeige mal den kompletten Code deiner Applet-Klasse.


----------



## stadi (19. Dez 2009)

habe jetzt bei codebase den absoluten Pfad angegeben nun findet er das Applet, da die Konsole keine Exception mehr liefert.
Jedoch sehe ich nicht das Applet, sondern den Text vom Attribut alt


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2009)

Ich sehe schon, ich vergeude hier meine Zeit. :gaen: Viel Spaß noch...


----------



## stadi (19. Dez 2009)

hier der komplette Code:

```
package test;

import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Label;

public class Test extends Applet
{

    public void init ()
    {

        Label l = new Label();
        l.setText("Test");
        add(l);

    }

    public void stop ()
    {
    }

}
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2009)

Geht doch. 
Also, Dein Code ist soweit OK und der Applet-Tag, den ich oben gepostet habe, ist auf jeden Fall gültig.

Wie sieht nun die Fehlermeldung genau aus?
Ist die JRE für den Browser erreichbar? Soll heißen: funktionieren Applets ansonsten mit dem Browser?


----------



## stadi (19. Dez 2009)

Applets auf anderen Seiten funktionieren!

Die JavaConsole von Firefox zeigt auch keine Fehlermeldung mehr an!
Jedoch sehe ich das Applet nicht!
Obwohl Java, JS, ... im Browser eingeschaltet sind


----------



## stadi (19. Dez 2009)

Hier jetzt der neue HTML-Code:

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Applet-Test</title>
</head>
<body>
 <applet code="test.Test.class" codebase="D:/Applet Uebungen/Workspace/Applet/src/test" width="300" height="200"
  alt="Java-Applet" name="Test-Applet">
  </applet>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2009)

Das codebase-Attribut ist nicht nötig. Kopiere mal die HTML-Datei ein Verzeichnis nach oben.


----------



## stadi (23. Dez 2009)

das habe ich schon gemacht!
jedoch wenn ich dann die html-seite ausführe kommt eine exception in der java console: ClassNotFound


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Dez 2009)

Hast du hier irgendwo schon mal gesagt, wo deine HTML-Datei liegt? In welchem Verzeichnis?
Das ist wichtig. Nur wenn die HTML-Datei richtig positioniert ist, funktioniert das Applet.

Edit: Achso, vielleicht sollte ich gleich mit dazu schreiben, wo das Applet und wo die HTML-Datei liegen muss. 

Also: Dein Applet muss in einem Verzeichnis namens _test_ liegen.
Deine HTML-Datei, ohne codebase-Attribut, in dem Verzeichnis oberhalb von _test_, also das Verzeichnis, in dem _test _liegt.


```
[.]
 |
 |_ HTML-Datei
 |
 |_ [test]
       |
       |_ Test.class
```


----------



## stadi (24. Dez 2009)

habe ich geändert funktioniert jetzt!!

aber wenn ich das applet im IE anschau sehe ich noch immer das alte obwohl ich den code schon geändert habe!
habe auch die class datei nach dem compilieren wieder in den Ordner test getan! funktioniert trotzdem nicht


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Dez 2009)

Einfach mal den Browse-Cache löschen.


----------



## stadi (25. Dez 2009)

hab ich schon gemacht!! funktioniert auch nicht!


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Dez 2009)

Welchen IE benutzt du?
Hast du auch andere Browser probiert?
Gibt es jetzt eine Fehlermeldung in der Java-Konsole?


----------



## stadi (26. Dez 2009)

also ich benutzte IE 8!
Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung in der Java-Console!

Bei Firefox kommt: fehlendes Plugin: application/x-java-applets, aber das finde ich nicht


----------



## stadi (26. Dez 2009)

das applet läuft jetzt auch im Firefox!
jedoch habe ich mir vom Inet ein paar jar-Dateien heruntergeladen und diese in mein applet eingebunden und genau die findet er nicht, meldet die Java-Console.
Also, wie kann ich diese jars so einbinden, dass sie auch gefunden werden??


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Dez 2009)

Du hättest schon lange mal in die FAQs gucken müssen, da ist u.a. beschrieben, welche Probleme es geben kann, womit sie zusammenhängen und wie Applets eingebunden werden.
http://www.java-forum.org/applets/4482-verweigert-browser-anzeige-java-applets.html


----------

